# Đau lưng nằm nệm gì



## NguyenXuyen (19/7/19)

Đau lưng nên nằm nệm gì? Là một trong rất nhiều những băn khoăn cũng như thắc mắc của người bệnh. Đây là việc nhỏ nhưng ảnh hưởng rất lớn và lâu dài đến bệnh nhân. Vậy đau lưng nên nằm nệm gì? Nhằm giúp giải quyết phần nào nỗi lo lắng của những bệnh nhân mắc bệnh đau lưng, bài viết dưới sẽ giải đáp câu trả lời này.

*Nguyên nhân gây đau lưng khi ngủ dậy?*






_Đau lưng khi ngủ dậy_​ 
_- Nằm nệm quá cứng:_ Sử dụng nệm có cấu tạo quá cứng sẽ gây áp lực không nhỏ cho vùng vai, lưng và hông, điều này khiến tình trạng đau lưng trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn.

_- Nằm nệm quá mềm_: Sử dụng nệm có cấu tạo quá mềm sẽ khiến cơ thể bị lún theo nệm khi nằm, để lâu ngày sẽ khiến cột sống vùng thắt lưng bị cong vẹo

Vậy chọn mềm không được, cứng cũng không xong vậy loại nệm nào mới tốt cho người bị đau lưng.

*Vậy bị đau lưng nên nằm nệm gì?*
Một nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng đau lưng ở mọi lứa tuổi đó là do thói quen sinh hoạt đặc biệt trong lúc ngủ. Sau đây một số lưu ý khiến bạn chọn được loại nệm nào nằm không bị đau lưng:

+ Thứ nhất: Nệm của bạn sẽ phải đủ cứng để giữ cho cột sống được thẳng, có nghĩa là khi bạn nằm nghiêng, vùng vai hông của bạn sẽ không bị chìm quá sâu dưới nệm. Không nên chọn nệm quá cứng hoặc quá mềm, một chiếc nệm phù hợp phải đảm bảo về độ đàn hồi, nâng đỡ các bộ phận cơ thể từ đầu tới chân, cơ thể được thả lỏng.

+ Thứ hai: Nệm phải có kích thước để đáp ứng được mọi tư thế trong lúc bạn ngủ, khiến bạn không bị gò bó và cảm thấy thoải mái hơn.

+ Thứ ba: Nệm đảm bảo được độ thông thoáng, mát mẻ để tránh tình trạng ngủ không được do nóng bức, hầm bí, ngứa ngáy.

*Tóm lại:* Nệm tốt cho người bị đau lưng phải đảm bảo được các tiêu chí: không võng, không lún và không bị quá cứng






_Vậy bị đau lưng nên nằm nệm gì?_​
*Để đáp ứng được những yêu cầu trên, nệm bông ép là lựa chọn tuyệt với nhất. Nệm bông ép giúp hạn chế đau lưng và các bệnh về xương khớp:*

- Nệm bông ép được ép thành khối, có độ lún bật ít hơn so với các loại nệm khác và tạo cảm giác chắc chắn cho người nằm, có lợi cho quá trình lưu thông máu.

- Nhờ độ cứng đặc trưng trong giới hạn cho phép của nệm bông ép (không quá cứng), do đó nệm không bị quá mềm và bồng bềnh như các dòng nệm khác, giúp khung xương thẳng, không gây võng lưng khi nằm, không gây đau lưng và có độ cứng lý tưởng phù hợp với người có bệnh về cột sống như thoát vị đĩa đệm, đau nhức cột sống hay đau dây thần kinh tọa

- Nệm có độ bềnh cao nhờ các sợi bông ép cách nhiệt và sẽ không bị xẹp lún sau thời gian sử dụng

- Nệm bông ép đặc biệt phù hợp với những người có các bệnh về xương sống, rối loạn tiền đình, phụ nữ mang thai và người già.

- Nệm bông ép có độ bền cao; tính cơ động (dễ vận chuyển, cất giữ với thiết kế gấp 3).






_Nệm bông ép gấp 3 TATANA_​
*Thời gian sử dụng bao lâu thì nên thay mới ?*
Sản phẩm nào cũng có tuổi thọ của nó. Chuyên gia cho rằng một chiếc nệm nên được thay sau khi sử dụng từ 8-10 năm. Sau thời gian trên có những chiếc nệm tuy chưa hỏng nhưng độ nâng đỡ sẽ giảm so với ban đầu. Nên thay một chiếc nệm mới để đảm bảo độ tiện nghi, dễ chịu

Qua bài viết trên, thegioinem.com hy vọng bạn sẽ chọn được một tấm nệm phù hợp nhất cho thể trạng nhé.


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Đau lưng ở người lớn tuổi , có rất nhiều nguyên nhân , nhưng một nguyên nhân thường gặp là do loãng xương , vậy việc bổ sung canxi là rất cần thiết.


----------

